# After cleaning CPU fan,computer won't boot



## Maxrevv (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello. So today,i decided to clean up the dust inside my PC. It turns out that the CPU fan had a lot of dust. So i decided to take it out slowly and clean it up. After a few cleaning then i plug it back to the Cpu place. After tightly n slowly screwing it up,i then wipe the dust a bit around the casing,then put it back together. When i press the power button,there was no sign of boot screen on the monitor,the keyboard,or any flashes at the dvd drive,as it used to. Though the rest of the components was working inside the case,the mobo lights,the cpu n the power supply fan is on n working. What is the problem? All of the stuff was working but no boot screen. Before ths happened,the computer was fine,but a bit high temp,so that initiated the cleaning process. Is there a solution? I tried the 30 sec power button,but to no avail. Mobo is MSI P55-CD53. CPU ir Intel i5 750.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

After removing the heatsink/fan you will need to clean the old and apply a new 

application of thermal paste.

Make sure that the CPU is properly seated and the latch is secure.

Make sure heatsink is properly secured.

Check all power connections to the MB to make sure nothing was knocked loose.

Reseat RAM modules and graphics card.


----------



## Maxrevv (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks makinu. Tbh,im still a bit newbish in PC work,why do i need to apply thermal paste since i only removed the dust,not anythng else? And u mean reseat as in taking out and putting it bck? Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Whenever the Heatsink/Fan is detached from the Mobo you must thoroughly clean the old paste and replace it with new paste. Also be certain that all 4 of the heatsink legs are securely latched into the Mobo.


----------



## Maxrevv (Jul 31, 2010)

alright then. Haven't bought new thermal paste n alcohol to do it yet. Will update if it works or not. Thanks.


----------



## Maxrevv (Jul 31, 2010)

Update: Problem solved. Seems that the connection between the mobo and casing was not properly made. After a few adjustments,its working again. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted.


----------

